# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  RPE am 25.10.2019

## martcu

Guten Tag,

ich wurde am 25.10 operiert. Mich würde sehr interessieren was ihr zur Behandlung der OP Narben macht (OP war minimal invasiv). Aktuell habe ich ein spezielles Öl und massiere die Narben jeden Tag. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich eine ziemliche Delle (Einbuchung) über dem Schambein habe. Hat das jeder nach eine OP und geht dies irgendwann mal wieder weg? beste Grüße

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mit meinen Narben nichts gemacht und sie sind fast verschwunden.

----------


## goodhope

> Ich habe mit meinen Narben nichts gemacht und sie sind fast verschwunden.


Bei mir ist auch alles ohne besonderes Zutun verheilt. Nur dort wo die Drainage drin war, ist noch eine leichte Narbe. Bei mir waren "die Wundverhältnisse stets reizlos". Wenn bei dir etwas ähnliches im Entlassungsbericht steht, braucht du nichts zu machen. Aber die Thrombosespritzen nicht vergessen, die sind wichtig.

----------


## Michi1

Dies Spritzen habe ich mir 6 Wochen lang stechen müssen.

----------


## martcu

Danke und das mit der Delle hat niemand bei sich entdeckt? Ist jetzt nicht super schlimm aber kann dies einfach daher kommen, dass die Prostata fehlt und daher die Bauchdecke einsinkt? Evtl. sind dies auch noch irgendwelche Deformationen durch die OP. schönen Tag

----------


## lutzi007

Da Ich wegen offener OP eine große Narbe habe, sollte ich sie nach Verheilung immer fleißig massieren. Die entsprechende Massagetechnik hat mir mein Physiotherpeut gezeigt. Die Narbe macht keinen Ärger mehr. Es fühlt sich da natürlich anders an als früher.
Eine Delle hat sich bei mir nicht gebildet. Statt dessen habe ich jetzt einen horizontalen, 30cm langen Fettwulst bei dem Bauchnabel genau oberhalb des Narbenbeginns. Dieser Wulst ist ca. 6cm breit. Einen leichten "Schwimmring" hatte ich vorher auch schon. Dieser auffällige Wulst ist aber direkt nach der OP dagewesen. Mein Physiotherapeut meinte, dass das durch das Vernähen der Gewebeschichten entstanden sein muss. Dieser Wulst gefällt mir nicht so gut, aber er ist sehr praktisch,weil mein Uro da immer die Riesennadel der 3Monatsspritze "reinhauen" kann  :L&auml;cheln: 
Martin, eine Delle wäre mir aber wohl lieber gewesen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass das bei Dir durch die fehlende Prostata entstanden ist.
Lutz

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

nach einer Krebsoperation sind Narben völlig unwichtig!

Dirk

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo,
> 
> nach einer Krebsoperation sind Narben völlig unwichtig!
> 
> Dirk


Klar, Dirk,
wir als 9er sind schon dankbar, wenn wir noch eine Weile am Leben bleiben dürfen. Narben sind uns da eigentlich wurscht  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

diese Delle habe ich auch.....könnte man ja notfalls mit angefuttertem Speck auffüllen :-)

Grüße

----------


## martcu

Narben sind völlig unwichtig und dann noch mit Ausrufezeichen. 
Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich diesen Kommentar verstehen kann, leider kann ich es nicht. Vermutlich geht es aber in die Richtung die Lutz beschreibt. Wenn man einen Gleason 9 bekommen hat, dann sind Narben nach einer OP das kleinste Problem und können nur von einem thematisiert werden, der sonst keine anderen Sorgen hat. Prima.

----------


## Berema

> Hallo,
> 
> nach einer Krebsoperation sind Narben völlig unwichtig!
> 
> Dirk


Das meine ich ja wohl auch.....Narben sind bei unserer Erkrankung wohl eher ein LUXUSPROBLEM.

Ich hatte 2007 ne Blinddarm OP, 2016 die Galle raus und dann 2018 die Prostata...Die Narben sind mir jedes Mal egal gewesen (jedenfalls vom Aussehen her)

Wichtig war und ist immernoch, das man (egal nach welcher OP) doch sein Leben so angenehm wie möglich (und das man überhaupt) weiterleben kann

----------


## Michi1

Wenn das Aussehen der Narbe so wichtig ist dann hat der das Wort "Krebs" eigentlich noch nicht richtig verstanden.

----------


## martcu

OK jetzt nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit 
Meine Narben tun weh und zwar ziemlich und nein es geht hier nicht um Kosmetik

----------


## Michi1

Entschuldigung, da ich schon so oft operiert wurde und noch nie mit schmerzenden Narben zu tun hatte habe ich an das überhaupt nicht gedacht. Irgend etwas stimmt dann nicht. Vielleicht ist es das Mittel mit dem die einreibst oder nur weil sie beim Einreiben immer gereizt werden ?

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Martcu,

dass die Narben schmerzen hattest Du in der Tat vorher nicht geschrieben, sonst wären die Kommentare ("nur kosmetisches Problem") vermutlich nicht gefallen.....helfen kann ich Dir leider nicht, meine Narbe war immer schmerzfrei...

Könnte mir so etwas wie Bindegewebsverwachsungen vorstellen, denke aber, dass du mit der Frage bei deinem behandelnden Arzt besser aufgehoben bist.

Grüße

----------


## lutzi007

Martcu,

meine Narben, egal welche von welcher OP auch immer, haben mir immer wehgetan. Physiotherapeuten können einen da gut beraten. Den meisten Ärzten scheint das egal zu sein. 
Mir wurde immer ein leichtes Massieren mit einem Massageöl empfohlen.

LG Lutz

----------


## martcu

mein arzt hat mir genau einmal nach der OP die Pflaster gewechselt, ich hatte wirklich üble Belastungsblasen die sehr schmerzahft waren. Ansonsten interessiert es ihn nicht sonderlich, keine Ahnung evtl. muss man auch mehr jammern. Ich habe dann beschlossen mich selbst um das Thema zu kümmern und im Forum zu fragen ob es anderen auch so ergangen ist. War ja ein großer Erfolg.

----------


## lutzi007

> mein arzt hat mir genau einmal nach der OP die Pflaster gewechselt, ich hatte wirklich üble Belastungsblasen die sehr schmerzahft waren. Ansonsten interessiert es ihn nicht sonderlich, keine Ahnung evtl. muss man auch mehr jammern. Ich habe dann beschlossen mich selbst um das Thema zu kümmern und im Forum zu fragen ob es anderen auch so ergangen ist. War ja ein großer Erfolg.


Martin, warst du schon bei deinem Hausarzt damit? 
Lutz

----------


## martcu

Hi Lutz, ja das ist mein Hausarzt. Leider ist mein alter Hausarzt in Rente gegangen und ein zackiger ehmaliger Oberarzt hat übernommen. Eigentlich müsste ich mir einen neuen suchen. Ich habe aber nach den letzten Monaten so überhaupt keine Lust mehr auf KKh und Ärzte und irgendwie einem Neuen meine ganze Geschichte zu erzählen, damit er es irgendwie einordnen kann.

----------


## lutzi007

Martin, vielleicht kannst du dir ja Physiotherapie verordnen lassen.
Lutz

----------


## Berema

> Ich habe aber nach den letzten Monaten so überhaupt keine Lust mehr auf KKh und Ärzte und irgendwie einem Neuen meine ganze Geschichte zu erzählen, damit er es irgendwie einordnen kann.


Kann ich verstehen, aber genau an dieser Stelle (mit Deinem Narbenroblem) kommt doch nochmal die AHB ins Spiel...Schaden kann die AHB in dem Fall sicher nicht, vllt ist sie sogar sehr hilfreich, weil die Ärzte dort ja genau DARAUF SPEZIALISIERT sind...Nämlich die Folgen der OP zu lindern

----------


## Michi1

Mit jeder Narbe habe ich mich täglich geduscht und dann ein neues Pflaster drauf. Die Pflaster sind zwar nicht billig aber wenn es um meinen Körper geht mache ich alles was ich mir leisten kann.Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

----------

